# Season Pass Request: Time limits when recording shows



## ahartman (Dec 28, 2001)

I record a lot of kids shows on my TiVos. Things like Spongebob are on a billion times a day.

I'd love to be able to add more critera to my Season Pass like "Record all episodes, but only before 5:00PM"

I typically go into my To-Do list and erase all scheduled recordings after 5:00 - I'd love to be able to put time parameters around some Season Passes.

This could also help with shows that have perpetually bad data like Daily Show & Colbert - you could say "don't record anything before 11:00 PM".


----------



## willp2 (Sep 15, 2007)

I agree. More control over when to record would save a lot of time and frustration

Similar change also discussed here recently:

Record Once a Day Request


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Go to the channel that airs the program and manually add programs that are on in the am hours...

Thats bout all you can do short of what you are presently doing, deleting all others


----------

